# Caucasian Ovcharka "cubs"



## BradA1878

I thought you guys might enjoy seeing some of our little Caucasian Ovcharka pups. They are 26 days old now, and all right around 6lb.

There are 9 of them, but I am still getting all the most recent pics uploaded, so here are just a few...





































----


----------



## Meshkenet

Great! You're making me want a puppy all over again!

Do I need to mention how cute they are?


----------



## Keechak

are they from your two CO's? They are so freaking adorable. did you make a pick?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

They are just so ADORABLE<3


----------



## BradA1878

Keechak said:


> are they from your two CO's? They are so freaking adorable. did you make a pick?


Yes, these are Masha x Luytiy pups. We did this breeding for our good friend who is also Masha's breeder. Its done strictly through her kennel, we just wanted to help her.

As for a pick, there are 3 boys we have our eye on, tho I dunno that we will actually keep any. There are 8 boys and 1 girl, they all have homes already... So if we keep one he will have to be spectacular since it will bump someone to the next litter Stacey will be doing. 

I'll try to post our pick pups next.

----


----------



## Miranda16

oh goodness brad .... i want one .... especially if its a luytiy and masha pup =)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

oooo pupppy squish! squish'ms the widdle faces!

did i actually just say that?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom

Very cute pups! 
I did want to mention the cute baby bump on your wife! Hope her pregnancy is going well and many Blessings to you all...


----------



## princesstiffany

Miranda16 said:


> oh goodness brad .... i want one .... especially if its a luytiy and masha pup =)




i agree with this 

although i will totally admit i'm not ready or in a place for a CO right now, but those pups just pull at my heart strings and sure dont help my puppy wanting either!


----------



## LittleFr0g

Eeeeep!!!! Adoreable, just adoreable! LOVE those squishy little faces!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Little piggies! I love young puppies, they're always so round and pudgey  Beautiful!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

so..brad..counting the puppies...how many dogs do you have at your house right now?


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> so..brad..counting the puppies...how many dogs do you have at your house right now?


Haha... Jen and I just realized that we have 24 mouths to feed right now! 24!!! Thank god its only for another month, then it will actually drop down to 12! 



> I did want to mention the cute baby bump on your wife! Hope her pregnancy is going well and many Blessings to you all...


Thanks! We are nearing the home stretch, we are due July 12th. I'm freaking out a little about it. LOL

So here are our "pick" pups...

The Dude (pup #2):


----------



## BradA1878

Beefy (pup #3):


----------



## BradA1878

Carr (pup #9):



























*I like Carr because he growled and barked at me at 3 weeks old! Also, I think he may be a brindle. 

----


----------



## BradA1878

Shoot, one more post, this is a cute vid of their first "real" feeding...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in-DnUQzDoo

Masha is having a hard time feeding all 9 of these HUGE pups, so we decided to start supplementing, and they took to it amazingly on the first feeding!

----


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i like Carr. he has an impy sort of face...and im a sucker for brindles...

24!!! UNHOLY CHEEZEBURGERS BATMAN!!!! lmao...as my son would say "lotsa puppy poopy"


----------



## princesstiffany

something about carr is just drawing me to him.
and that video is just to cute, i dont know how you couldn't keep one...13 to me is a lucky number


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> as my son would say "lotsa puppy poopy"


LOL. Nailed it!


----------



## kerplunk105

They are adorable! I like the one that just stepped right into the food tray.


----------



## pittsabowawa

Omigosh! They are so freakin' adorable!! They look like bear cubs . I love the Dude.. he's so chubby LOL


----------



## tw1n

Just to help make room... I'll take Blue off your hands.


----------



## Euphemism

Hahaha, the one that was so into napping on the towel in the corner that he didn't even notice there was food is awesome!


----------



## BradA1878

Thanks all!

I think Stacey will be keeping "Beefy", he is very big and has a huge head. I think we may keep "The Dude", he seems to really like my wife and he has a great head as well (and a fun personality). 

As for "Carr", I dunno... I really like his color and his sharp personality, but I dunno that I want to deal with another super sharp CO right now. LOL

This is pup #1, the only female. She is SUPER CUTE, very loving and friendly...



























She's going to a great home in NC where she gets to help protect to rescued rare animals!

----


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

ooooo where! live in NC! i wanna meet a Masha puppy! 

that is if its an acutal facility as opposed to a private home...


----------



## Xeph

Stalker Zim! LOL!

I'm not too far from NC Mahself. Miss Zim, when I'm in NC, you should come to the dog show


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Xeph said:


> Stalker Zim! LOL!
> 
> I'm not too far from NC Mahself. Miss Zim, when I'm in NC, you should come to the dog show


i should shouldnt i? you should lemme know.


----------



## princesstiffany

just curious, will all these pups be going to working type homes?


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ooooo where! live in NC! i wanna meet a Masha puppy!
> 
> that is if its an acutal facility as opposed to a private home...


Coincidentally, 3 of the pups are going to homes in NC! I'm not sure if the home the girl is going to is a private rare animal rescue deal or an org. I'll get the details for you an let you know.


----------



## BradA1878

princesstiffany said:


> just curious, will all these pups be going to working type homes?


All of them will be going to homes as guardians of property, family, or livestock. Some are more "working" homes than others, but all of them will have a guardian role.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


> Coincidentally, 3 of the pups are going to homes in NC! I'm not sure if the home the girl is going to is a private rare animal rescue deal or an org. I'll get the details for you an let you know.


cool. i have only gotten the opportunity to spend time with one CO. 

i have a list of breeds i want to meet and interact with. Ovcharka are one of them but they are not at all common...which makes things difficult


----------



## BradA1878

Here's a few updated pics, some of these are a bit out of focus - sorry!

Beefcake:









Carr:


















They are 5 weeks old in these pics.


----------



## BradA1878

The Dude:



























A few vids too...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXvlGHHfzb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVt1YMOZrDk

----


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> cool. i have only gotten the opportunity to spend time with one CO.
> 
> i have a list of breeds i want to meet and interact with. Ovcharka are one of them but they are not at all common...which makes things difficult


Zim - So, I found out 3 of the 9 pups are going to NC! And the rare animal rescue place that the female is going to has tours for children and such, so I think you could visit and see the pup.

I still need to get the details on where in NC any of the pups are going, but I'll get that and let you know.

----


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Wow the Dude is gigantic! I think that's one of the biggest 5 week old puppies I've EVER seen! They look like big cuddly toys


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


> Zim - So, I found out 3 of the 9 pups are going to NC! And the rare animal rescue place that the female is going to has tours for children and such, so I think you could visit and see the pup.
> 
> I still need to get the details on where in NC any of the pups are going, but I'll get that and let you know.
> 
> ----



SQUEALLLLLLL!!! YAY! Ovcharka are a breed id love to meet more of but that's kind of hard..they're pretty rare...


----------



## Keechak

They are such big pups! I know your wife is petite but still they look huge. Do you have their ears done now, or are they naturally that small?


----------



## MonicaBH

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> SQUEALLLLLLL!!! YAY! Ovcharka are a breed id love to meet more of but that's kind of hard..they're pretty rare...


Come and pick me up on your way! I have developed a strong affinity for COs since becoming a DF member.


----------



## princesstiffany

those are the pups win the cutest puppy contest hands down.

i just wanna cuddle with one..or two!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

MonicaBH said:


> Come and pick me up on your way! I have developed a strong affinity for COs since becoming a DF member.


lol..meeting one in person for the first time is a little..unsettling...especially for a shortie like me lol..the one i met...he came around the corner of a building and i was sitting on the ground at the time so it looked like he totally blacked out the sun...he was suspicious of me but friendly in a shar pei sort of way once he was certain i was harmless..he liked being petted and cooed to but was very stoic about it.


----------



## BradA1878

Keechak said:


> They are such big pups! I know your wife is petite but still they look huge. Do you have their ears done now, or are they naturally that small?


We cropped their ears at 4 days old, so they have been cropped for a while. When you crop like that the ear (flap) will grow a bit, then the head grows to catch up. So, in these pics you can see that the ear has grown out a bit on a few pups, by the end of the week their heads will have grown and the ears will be less noticeable. Beefy is a good example of that, his ears are a bit big right now.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> lol..meeting one in person for the first time is a little..unsettling...especially for a shortie like me lol..the one i met...he came around the corner of a building and i was sitting on the ground at the time so it looked like he totally blacked out the sun...he was suspicious of me but friendly in a shar pei sort of way once he was certain i was harmless..he liked being petted and cooed to but was very stoic about it.


We had a very good friend visiting last week, he had never met a CO but he knew about Luytiy. Luytiy is intolerant of strangers, so we had him in a kennel while our friend visited. He's is very good with dogs, but Luytiy can make the most seasoned dog enthusiast uncomfortable.

Well, one night we went to dinner and the topic of Luytiy came up and he admitted that he would like to see "The Luytiy Show" (what I call it when I let Luytiy out of the kennel to do his guarding "display" for guests - which is rather extreme).

So, I waited a day, and on his final day visiting I timed it perfectly so that Luytiy would charge the fence right as my friend walked by it to get to our front door (I know, I'm mean). Right as he approached the house Luytiy slammed the fence (he actually bows our 10' double fence when he does this) and roared at Dave from like 2 feet away. 

He just stood there with his mouth open, chin dropped, staring at him. Then his head turned and looked at me through the door and said "OMG, you had told me all about him and I have seen videos, but I had no idea how much force and power he was! He's like a force of nature ... like thunder! I literally felt his bark hit my chest!"

Later that night he (totally randomly) said "I think meeting Luytiy changed sh!t for me, man. Like it changed my life or something". LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


> We cropped their ears at 4 days old, so they have been cropped for a while. When you crop like that the ear (flap) will grow a bit, then the head grows to catch up. So, in these pics you can see that the ear has grown out a bit on a few pups, by the end of the week their heads will have grown and the ears will be less noticeable. Beefy is a good example of that, his ears are a bit big right now.
> 
> 
> We had a very good friend visiting last week, he had never met a CO but he knew about Luytiy. Luytiy is intolerant of strangers, so we had him in a kennel while our friend visited. He's is very good with dogs, but Luytiy can make the most seasoned dog enthusiast uncomfortable.
> 
> Well, one night we went to dinner and the topic of Luytiy came up and he admitted that he would like to see "The Luytiy Show" (what I call it when I let Luytiy out of the kennel to do his guarding "display" for guests - which is rather extreme).
> 
> So, I waited a day, and on his final day visiting I timed it perfectly so that Luytiy would charge the fence right as my friend walked by it to get to our front door (I know, I'm mean). Right as he approached the house Luytiy slammed the fence (he actually bows our 10' double fence when he does this) and roared at Dave from like 2 feet away.
> 
> He just stood there with his mouth open, chin dropped, staring at him. Then his head turned and looked at me through the door and said "OMG, you had told me all about him and I have seen videos, but I had no idea how much force and power he was! He's like a force of nature ... like thunder! I literally felt his bark hit my chest!"
> 
> Later that night he (totally randomly) said "I think meeting Luytiy changed sh!t for me, man. Like it changed my life or something". LOL


the CO fellow i met was an elderly gent. He growled and snarled at me and rushed close to me. the owner called out a command and he backed off a bit. i just stayed seated and didnt look directly at him and did a calming display(where you turn your shoulders slightly away from the dog and keep your eyes down and your teeth hidden) . the owner called him off and did his formal intro (the owner had him trained to a cue to tell him that someone is permitted to be there) 

i dont think that would work with most CO but this guy was old and his owner says he chilled out a lot as he aged. 

hence my desire to meet one as a puppy. im thinking if i met a puppy and got to spend time with them as they aged, i could see what they are like to someone "acceptable"


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> the CO fellow i met was an elderly gent. He growled and snarled at me and rushed close to me. the owner called out a command and he backed off a bit. i just stayed seated and didnt look directly at him and did a calming display(where you turn your shoulders slightly away from the dog and keep your eyes down and your teeth hidden) . the owner called him off and did his formal intro (the owner had him trained to a cue to tell him that someone is permitted to be there)
> 
> i dont think that would work with most CO but this guy was old and his owner says he chilled out a lot as he aged.
> 
> hence my desire to meet one as a puppy. im thinking if i met a puppy and got to spend time with them as they aged, i could see what they are like to someone "acceptable"


They do chill with Age, Luytiy has actually chilled a lot. We got Luytiy so late in his life (1.5 years) that we missed the socialization boat and I have no idea if he was socialized in Russia before he got here.  He's had training with us, and does well with people off our property, but he is just intolerant of strangers on "his" property... That's a hard (and slow) issue to work through, so we just manage it and work with him on it.

Masha is like the CO you met, very sharp and serious but she can be called off. Masha is actually very obedient, I can call her from the fence when she is guarding from over 1000 feet away - she will stop immediately and run to me. She's a good dog - but that's after 100s of hours of socialization and training. She doesn't make the same stink Luytiy does when we have guests either - she'll make sure you know she is there and watching but will be cool and chill.

That is why Masha's breeder wanted this breeding, these pups will hopefully be a nice balance between the 2 of them.


----------



## BradA1878

I'll add - Male CO are always more "flashy" than females. You get the "shock and awe" factor with both, but with males its like 10x more "shock".


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

interesting. aggressive dogs dont really scare me. but i know how to read them pretty well and how to not overstep myself. like with the old guy..im pretty sure if i had gotten up and/or ran...he'd have been on me like nobody's business and nothing would have stopped him. i just didnt move until the owner was there and when i did move i moved slowly and in a non confrontational manner. 

they are an interesting breed. from the little i know and have seen, id like to learn more...not sure if id want one and if so, not anytime soon but i do find them fascinating. i love big dogs and i love really blocky dogs. CO are both big and blocky.


----------



## BradA1878

*Pics for Friday*

Ok, I got a few more pics, I thought these were all pretty cute...


----------



## Miranda16

*Re: Pics for Friday*



BradA1878 said:


>


holy crap brad .... the one on the right is a tank ........ 

they are all such little pudges haha they look quite snugglable and im sure your house is pretty crazy with all 50 bazillion dogs haha 

and is that miss mochi or one of the other pups .... whoever it is is looking awfully gorgeous


----------



## JessRU09

They remind me of giant hamster-dogs! Too cute.


----------



## BrittanyG

I was reading an article on Cracked, it reminded me of this thread. COs are #1

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-lovable-animals-you-didnt-know-are-secretly-terrifying/


----------



## BradA1878

Miranda16 said:


> holy crap brad .... the one on the right is a tank


Yea, that's the pup we call "Beef Cake". He's been huge since day 1!



JessRU09 said:


> They remind me of giant hamster-dogs! Too cute.


They remind me of hamsters too!



BrittanyG said:


> I was reading an article on Cracked, it reminded me of this thread...


LOL - that's a funny thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleLebowski

Is there a medical reason for cropping the ears?


----------



## BradA1878

*Re: Pics for Friday*



Miranda16 said:


> and is that miss mochi or one of the other pups .... whoever it is is looking awfully gorgeous


Sorry, I missed this question. No, that's Kona investigating the puppy invasion. He's so good with puppies.


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Pics for Friday*

Kona is your Kai Ken, right?


----------



## BradA1878

LittleLebowski said:


> Is there a medical reason for cropping the ears?


Yes, there is a medical/functional reason for the ear cropping. A work LGD with intact (natural) ears runs a higher risk of life threatening injury while "on the job" than an LGD with their ears cropped. Ears can freeze or tear easily while protecting the flock, a torn ear, if not treated, is life threatening due to excessive blood loss.

Having written that, there are plenty of LGD breeds that do not get their ears cropped.

In the CO, Kangal, and CAO it was done due to the number of wolves (and tigers, in the case of the CO) in the area that they worked. More wolves means higher risk of encounter which means a higher risk of injury. An injured LGD cannot preform their function as well, and so ear cropping was done to minimize injury during predator encounters.

This crop is a traditional "shepherd's Crop" that has been done on this breed for over 14,000 years. The crop is done at 3-5 days old because the tissue in the ears has not started to hard - thus it can be done under local anesthetic (like removing dew claws).



Xeph said:


> Kona is your Kai Ken, right?


Yes, he is our oldest Kai Ken. We have some new Kai Ken imports that I should probably post pics of too...


----------



## pittsabowawa

These have to be some of the cutest puppies I've ever seen! I just love little puppies with HUGE feet 

Kona is gorgeous too, I love seeing pictures of your Kai Ken.. I'd never heard of them before but I think they're so pretty.


----------



## elah42

I want to snuggle my face in their fur before they get big enough to eat me.

Actually, that point may have been a week ago.


----------



## Xeph

I could never own a Kai Ken, but knowing somebody that has them is awesome! I demand more pics!


----------



## Miranda16

*Re: Pics for Friday*



BradA1878 said:


> Sorry, I missed this question. No, that's Kona investigating the puppy invasion. He's so good with puppies.


i thought kona was bigger ..... i guess those pups really are huge if they make kona look mochi's size ......


----------



## princesstiffany

*Re: Pics for Friday*

i am living through you right now. those pups are just adorable, yet so big you can see the potential they all have.
not to mention all the other breeds you have!


----------



## melgrj7

*Re: Pics for Friday*

Wow those are huge, and adorable puppies! Are you going to be able to hear about them as they grow to find out how the personalities of the parents meshed? Sounds like it was a good mix (from your descriptions of both the parents).


----------



## TheBearCat

You're killing me with the puffy puppies. I think I just got cavities.


----------



## BradA1878

melgrj7 said:


> Wow those are huge, and adorable puppies! Are you going to be able to hear about them as they grow to find out how the personalities of the parents meshed? Sounds like it was a good mix (from your descriptions of both the parents).


Yes, we placed my favorite pup (pup #2) with a friend who needed some protection and plans to show him. So, that will be really nice to see how he grows, he's uber-handsome now, I think he will be really nice.












TheBearCat said:


> You're killing me with the puffy puppies. I think I just got cavities.


Sorry!  Thank you!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

more puffy puppy pics please...unless you've updated your youtube channel that im subscribed to...*runs off to check*


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Darling little "teddy bears"!


----------



## BradA1878

I got some new pics of a few of the pups. They are 7 weeks old in these pics...


----------



## BradA1878

Oh, these are cute too. The pups with "Uncle Blue" 



















Blue was the first dog Masha allowed around her pups, then Kona, Luytiy, Ahi, Hilo, Loa, and Mochi followed... It was interesting to see who she felt was trustful enough to be around her pups and at what age of the pups.

Blue is Masha's BFF, so we figured she would be fine with Blue.


----------



## LuckySarah

*Re: Pics for Friday*

beautiful!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


>


the force is strong with this one. 

*wants the cuteness*


----------



## Leiha

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> oooo pupppy squish! squish'ms the widdle faces!
> 
> did i actually just say that?


TOTALLY right there with ya!!!!!! 

Ohmyfreakingoodness they'resofreakingcute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVED the one that just totally dove in in the video of the first feeding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

oh dear it's things like this that make me want another puppy!


----------



## Miranda16

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> the force is strong with this one.
> 
> *wants the cuteness*


agreed ... i feel the disturbance in the force


----------



## BradA1878

Miranda16 said:


> agreed ... i feel the disturbance in the force


That's "Carr" (Puppy #9), we will probably be keeping him instead of "Beef" as "Beef" has kinda dried out a bit as he matured. The only issue with "Carr" are his round eyes - he lacks some CO expression, but he is still really nice. He's like a tiny version of Luytiy in personality - so that's really cute to see.

He was the pup that barked at me at 3 weeks old!


----------



## princesstiffany

they are getting so big...well they have always been big lol so bigger!

sounds like their personalities are really coming out, i am glad we will get to see one of them grow up ( you can send one my way and i'll make sure you see him grow up  )


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


> That's "Carr" (Puppy #9), we will probably be keeping him instead of "Beef" as "Beef" has kinda dried out a bit as he matured. The only issue with "Carr" are his round eyes - he lacks some CO expression, but he is still really nice. He's like a tiny version of Luytiy in personality - so that's really cute to see.
> 
> He was the pup that barked at me at 3 weeks old!


he has that intense "Jedi" expression lol. like "i r SERYUS dood." 

i dunno..if picking a pup...im more likely to choose a pup with the right temperament and a minor physical fault than a pup with vice versa.

I like him. he has a roughhouser's expression. he seems to be tracking something with his eyes in that pic and the intensity of it is cute.


(and Bolo, my pit..i think she has a crush on Blue lol..was looking at the pics of Blue with the pups and she came up and nose touched him on the screen and started wagging her tail)


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dunno..if picking a pup...im more likely to choose a pup with the right temperament and a minor physical fault than a pup with vice versa.


I agree, tho Beef has a great temperament too - a more mellow temperament than Carr, which was good for us... we already have a Luytiy, who is so serious, so we didn't need another... 

We also have a few imports coming in to "the club" (us and Stacey), she will be keeping them tho she thinks we should take this one male because he is a direct descendant from one of my fav. CO (a 225lb male with PERFECT hips named Archi)... But he is apparently a real "manstopper", so I am unsure I want to take on him and Carr at the same time. She is gonna drive him out to our place when she picks up the pups so we can meet him and asses him.

So, we will be less 8 pups, 3 Akita, and 2 Kai Ken, but we will have potentially added 2 CO and 1 Kai Ken... so, the gross "official" dog count will go from 16 (25 counting these pups) to 13. I was really hoping to be closer to 10, so Carr and the import needs to be really special for us to keep them.



> (and Bolo, my pit..i think she has a crush on Blue lol..was looking at the pics of Blue with the pups and she came up and nose touched him on the screen and started wagging her tail)


 Blue is a lucky man, he gets all the ladies with his golden eyes. LOL


----------



## BradA1878

PS: See the mark above Blue's eye? Poor guy ran SMACK into one of the wood platforms I built them. It was dark and he went to play with Loa and just NAILED IT. I felt so bad for him. It skinned that little area over his eye - you could see in his face he felt like a total tool after it. 

He just looked back at us and gave the "I'm going to bed" look, and went and laid down.


----------



## Miranda16

everytime i see blue i wanna call him blueragaurd .... like blooragaud q kazoo ... from fosters home of imaginary friends ..... but anyway haha ... i think he looks like a blueragaurd ... because its sophisticated enough for his elegance and how stoic he is but at the same time its goofy enough for blue but anyway, thats my rant


----------



## PetersGirl

BradA1878 said:


>


OMG he totally looks like a bear!! He looks so heavy!! I want to squishy his wittle face toooooo


----------



## SugarBabii363

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------

